# Supplies ???



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Any of you guys got any idea where I can buy just some 7mm mechanisms for the slimlines.. I skrew up sometime..and I got a lot of partial kits. 

Any advice appreciated...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Woodturningz.com has them. I messed up 3 this afternoon. So I got to order some too.

http://www.woodturningz.com/Pen_Kit_Parts.aspx


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I have bought from PS different parts for pens. I think at times something gets into my garage and take things. LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks folks...I forget about WZ..I'll give him a call in la manana.. Found them on the net from some off beat place but they wanted 3 bucks EACH for them..LOL

Same feller must sneak into my garage too, Linda...lol


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

And to think, I just bought 15 of the cheapest slim kits I could find just to rob the transmissions. Should have know to ask here first.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim, If you order would you mind kicking in some extras? I could use some and it looks like Bobby could too. We could split up the freight and maybe hit a quantity discount. My biggest problem with them is that after some use they tend to retract on their own while writing. Had several "complaints" from folks I gave them to (especially my wife).


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Jim, If you order would you mind kicking in some extras? I could use some and it looks like Bobby could too. We could split up the freight and maybe hit a quantity discount. My biggest problem with them is that after some use they tend to retract on their own while writing. Had several "complaints" from folks I gave them to (especially my wife).


Be glad to, guys.. Looks like they come in 10's for 7 bucks. Lemme know how many anyone wants and I'll include them in order and mail them to ya when they get here. WZ seems to have access to all PSI stuff, so if anyone wants any more funline kits or such..post up here and I'll include all in the order. Gotta get some more sandpaper anyways so I can make it worth his while.. He generally charges a little less than PSI..think he gives us the next 'quantity' price down on anything in the PSI catalog.. Forget about him from time to time cuz only contact is thru his email spam. Think he prefers me calling him to i-net orders...

Lemme know and I'll call him tomorrow afternoon....jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Funline kits he don't carry. PSI is still cheaper on them. What happened to my other post? I'll take 2 10 packs of trannys and 2 packs of 7mm tubes. I got plenty of kits right now.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Jim, mind if I get in on this one? If you dont mind I'd like 

1- PKPENR5 ( refills) 3.95
1-PKTWISTMECH (7mm tranny)7.00
1-PKT7-10 (10" 7mm tubes) 9.50 
If my math is right thats 20.45 plus shipping. Thanks !!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim, Put me in for the same thing Bobby is getting if you don't mind. I could also use some of those plastic bags if you have any left. Let me know the total (including frt. both ways) and I'll send you a check.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I's SAD now that the postage cost more then the product and takes twice as long !!!LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Guys... I'll order everything that is already on this post...and anything any of the rest of you come up with today. I'll hold off calling him until about 3 o'clock this afternoon...so if ya come up with anything else...post it up here, please.. He usually ships the same day or next...so from here on in ...it'll be in "Z's" and the postal service hands.. Lawd help us...

and..Tom..I do have plenty of the bags so I'll chunk in a couple of dozen for you when it hits the fan....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bags I forgot about the bags. I need some of those too Jim.


----------

